# "تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم" (رو12: 2)



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*"تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم" (رو12: 2)*​*

*​+ يحتاج الإنسان إلى تجديد باستمرار، وقد وعد الرب بذلك بقوله: _"أعطيكم قلباً جديداً، وأجعل روحاً جديداً في داخلكم" (حز36)_ وهو انسكاب فيض الروح القدس.
+ وإذا كانت المعمودية تصبغ النفس كالثوب القديم (الكالح) فيصير جديداً زاهياً (عمل النعمة في النفس)، فإن المعمودية الثانية هي بالتوبة والغسل بالدموع والرجوع إلى الله.
+ والتجديد الذي يحتاجه الإنسان المسيحي باستمرار، هو تجديد شامل، فلا يجوز وضع رقعة جديدة على ثوب قديم، ولا خمر جديدة في زقاق عتيقة. _(لو5: 36، 37)_. 
_"إن كان أحد في المسيح، فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت (العادات القديمة التي قد تخلص منها التائب)، هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً" (2كو5)._
+ والتجديد أيضاً يجب أن يكون مستمراً لننمو في النعمة حتى تصل النفس إلى _"قياس قامة ملء المسيح" (أف4: 13)._
+ وأول خطوات التجديد هو سلوك طريق التوبة وممارسة كل وسائط النعمة بدقة وانتظام (حسب قانون روحي).
أما ثاني الخطوات فهو تغيير الذهن (مفاهيم جديدة لخلاص النفس والناس) والقراءات الروحية والتأملية.
+ ومن سمات التجديد:
موت الرغبة عن الشهوات ومحبة العالم، والنمو في الفضيلة من محبة ورحمة وحنان، والنمو في المعرفة الروحية، والفرح والسلام القلبي.
+ وعلينا أن ندرب أنفسنا، بعدم الرجوع للعادات القديمة بعد التجديد..
_"كيف ترجعون أيضاً إلى الأركان الضعيفة، التي تريدون أن تستعبدوا لها من جديد؟!" (غل4)._
_"لأن الذين استنيروا مرة (بالمعمودية) وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة، وسقطوا، لايمكن تجديدهم أيضاً للتوبة، إذ هم يصلبون الله ثانية" (عب6)._ وهو تحذير خطير يحتاج لتأمل طويل.
منقوووووووووووووووووول
اذكروا من له كل التعب واذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## maroo maroo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميييييييييييييل
ميررررررررررسى ليكى
ربنااااااااا يباااااااااااااااركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا روكا
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

> + وعلينا أن ندرب أنفسنا، بعدم الرجوع للعادات القديمة بعد التجديد..
> "كيف ترجعون أيضاً إلى الأركان الضعيفة، التي تريدون أن تستعبدوا لها من جديد؟!" (غل4).
> "لأن الذين استنيروا مرة (بالمعمودية) وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة، وسقطوا، لايمكن تجديدهم أيضاً للتوبة، إذ هم يصلبون الله ثانية" (عب6). وهو تحذير خطير يحتاج لتأمل طويل.



شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا الرب يبارككم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييل
> ميررررررررررسى ليكى
> ربنااااااااا يباااااااااااااااركك


* ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا روكا
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا الرب يبارككم​


* ميرسي ليك استاذي*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لنقل لنا مثل هذا الموضوع الجميل

الله يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع راائغ يا روكا
ميرسى يا قمر
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*يارب اخلق فيا قلب جديد خليني انسان تاني *
*موضوع جميل يا منصور*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

الأخت مايا قال:


> شكرا لنقل لنا مثل هذا الموضوع الجميل
> 
> الله يباركك


* ميرسي مايا*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع راائغ يا روكا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي بوني*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *يارب اخلق فيا قلب جديد خليني انسان تاني *
> 
> *موضوع جميل يا منصور*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


*امين يا رب*
*منصور مين يا اوختي:smil8:*​


----------

